# Daiwa BasiAir QD - wir haben sie!



## surfcasting.de (11. Mai 2009)

Auf der Suche nach dem besten Gerät, das der Weltmarkt zum Werfen und Brandungsangeln bietet, darf sie nicht fehlen:​ 


*Daiwa Tournament BasiAir QD*
Ein Meilenstein im Rollenbau, und die wahrscheinlich beste Brandungs- und Karpfenrolle der Welt!​ 



​ 
Gerade dachte die Angelwelt noch, dass es bei Rollen eigentlich keine wirklichen Neuheiten mehr geben kann – da kamen die japanischen Techniker von Daiwa und haben es erneut geschafft, die Messlatte um noch ein ganzes Stück höher zu legen:




​ 
Durch die Kombination von Magnesium und Zaion und modernstes Design wurden neue Grenzen abgesteckt und ein Musterbeispiel modernster Fertigungstechnologien abgeliefert. Die neue BasiAir wiegt nur 440 Gramm und besticht durch ihren kräftigen Schnureinzug und die perfekte Schnurverlegung dank des Wormshaft Getriebes. Durch die extra lange, halbflache Spule sind mit der BasiAir extreme Wurfdistanzen möglich. Die BasiAir ist sicherlich die zur Zeit beste Brandungs- und Karpfenrolle der Welt, an der sich alle anderen messen lassen müssen!




​ 
Technische Daten: Zaion Rotor, "Air Metal" Magnesium Body, 12 Kugellager (9CRBB), Infinity Rücklaufsperre, DIGIGEAR II gefrästes Getriebe, Wormshaft Spulenhub, Geschmiedete Alu-Weitwurfspule mit TiN beschichteter Abwurfkante, 2 runde, gefederte Schnurclips,QD Bremssystem, CNC gefräste Aluminium Kurbel, AirBail Bügel, Twist Buster 2 Schnurlaufröllchen, Longlife Bügelfeder, Gyro Spin, Gewicht 440 Gramm, Übersetzung 4,1:1, Schnurfassung 240 Meter 0,32mm​ 
Natürlich haben Sie bei uns wie immer die Möglichkeit, diese Rolle wie auch unser gesamtes Sortiment vor dem Kauf völlig unverbindlich zu testen - sprechen Sie einfach einen Termin ab und werfen Sie einmal diese Rolle zum Beispiel an einer Daiwa TournamentCaster-Rute - Sie werden überrascht sein, wie mühelos Sie Weiten erreichen, von denen andere nicht einmal zu träumen wagen!​ 


Sie finden die Rolle in unserem Shop unter www.surfcasting.de und dort unter "Shop" und dann "Rollen" und "Stationärrollen", oder schicken Sie uns direkt eine Mail an info@surfcasting.de​ 







​


----------

